# Anything to report from the Olympics?



## Eldar (Feb 17, 2014)

It may be that I have missed something, but I am surprised that we have not seen any info or spy images of new bodies and/or lenses from the Olympics. If we are to expect any interesting bodies from 7DII and above, during this year, I would have expected them to be field tested in Russia.


----------



## rs (Feb 17, 2014)

I've seen a few taped up 1 series bodies over there, but that doesn't necessarily mean they're prototypes.

I would have expected some eagle eyed viewers to have spotted something that gives some details away from either Canon or Nikon by now - should there be anything interesting which isn't packaged up to look like its predecessor.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 17, 2014)

And it seems the 200-400 is preeetty popular..


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes, I can report that the majority of the female athletes involved in curling are rather beautiful....


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 17, 2014)

Eldar said:


> It may be that I have missed something, but I am surprised that we have not seen any info or spy images of new bodies and/or lenses from the Olympics. If we are to expect any interesting bodies from 7DII and above, during this year, I would have expected them to be field tested in Russia.


Not much other than that we beat you guys in the cross country relay 8)


----------



## thepancakeman (Feb 17, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Yes, I can report that the majority of the female athletes involved in curling are rather beautiful....



You noticed that, too? I'm inclined to change my sporting pursuits, and living here in Minnesota we actually have curling.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 17, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > It may be that I have missed something, but I am surprised that we have not seen any info or spy images of new bodies and/or lenses from the Olympics. If we are to expect any interesting bodies from 7DII and above, during this year, I would have expected them to be field tested in Russia.
> ...


He he, Congratulations and well deserved. But next time we'll skip having sand paper under our skis 

PS! Have you checked the medal statistics?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 17, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Yes, I can report that the majority of the female athletes involved in curling are rather beautiful....


A good reason to watch the winter games. Anna Sidorova, captain of the Russian national team curling.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 17, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I can report that the majority of the female athletes involved in curling are rather beautiful....
> ...



Exactly ! I mean who's looking for new photographic gear when we've got athletes like that to watch ?

I'm booked on this evening's flight to Russia. See you guys in the Spring


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 17, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


I wish you a good trip and good photos.  If you can catch 7D mark ii there (besides Anna Sidorova), ;D I would be very happy. :


----------



## tbadowski (Feb 17, 2014)

Interesting piece on OLYMPIC PHOTOGRAPHERS:
http://gizmodo.com/the-inside-story-of-how-olympic-photographers-capture-s-1521746623/@tcraggs22


----------



## Viggo (Feb 17, 2014)

tbadowski said:


> Interesting piece on OLYMPIC PHOTOGRAPHERS:
> http://gizmodo.com/the-inside-story-of-how-olympic-photographers-capture-s-1521746623/@tcraggs22



JUST got this from buddy today, and it was a great read!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2014)

I like this clip from the U.S. women's curling team....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evNi4_2qHPY


----------



## bobby samat (Feb 18, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I like this clip from the U.S. women's curling team....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evNi4_2qHPY



thanks


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 18, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I like this clip from the U.S. women's curling team....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evNi4_2qHPY


I love cats.  But do not think they like ice. : As Young Women's curling is a shame that Anna Sidorova has ended its participation in the Winter Games. :-*


----------



## Eldar (Feb 18, 2014)

Strange ... Curling is normally used as The example of boring winter sports. But apparently not amongst photographers :


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 18, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Strange ... Curling is normally used as The example of boring winter sports. But apparently not amongst photographers :


The first time I saw the Winter Olympics on television, I thought curling was a funny sport.  But I was only seeing the men's teams. This year I discovered the girls' teams and was a fan of this sport. : It is a pity that in Brazil the temperature is between 20 and 35 degrees Celsius throughout the year. :-\ We will have no ice around here, much less the beautiful girls of the Russian team. :-*


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 21, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Strange ... Curling is normally used as The example of boring winter sports. But apparently not amongst photographers :
> ...



In the London Olympic games....all the fuss was about the Brazillian outdoor volley ball team...I had a few mates with front row seats all though the qualifying, quarters, semis....they all looked more than a little star struck ;-D


----------



## Eldar (Feb 21, 2014)

I believe this thread is one of those who really de-railed 

I conclude that no prototype body or lens was shown, which means we have to wait for Brazil. Then I can open a new thread, which will de-rail into a female spectator contest 

By the way, curling is a fascinating sport. We lost this year ... but we won a few others, check the medal statistics


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 21, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I believe this thread is one of those who really de-railed
> 
> I conclude that no prototype body or lens was shown, which means we have to wait for Brazil. Then I can open a new thread, which will de-rail into a female spectator contest
> 
> By the way, curling is a fascinating sport. We lost this year ... but we won a few others, check the medal statistics


Despite Canada's success in curling, there are only two gold medals given out at the Olympics.... Men's Hockey and Women's Hockey. The 7D2 did not surface at the Woman's gold medal game, so it should appear at the men's gold medal game.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 21, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this thread is one of those who really de-railed
> ...


He he, spoken as a true Canadian. To me hockey is a tier three sport, so I have quite a few a head of that. But I´m Norwegian. We are born with skis on our feet, not skates  Good luck in the finales!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 21, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


It is a pity that Russian girls curling team go to the games with a lot of clothes. :-* Maybe we will see 7D mark ii olympics in 2016, here in Brazil.  Yes, and girls volleyball too.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 21, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



Yep, once upon a time the Russian girls teams seemed to be only discus and shotput throwers....most fellas youed to comment on the size of their biceps...most looked like body builders....these days things have changed a lot!


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 21, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Strange ... Curling is normally used as The example of boring winter sports. But apparently not amongst photographers :



Hmmm, the men's curling certainly brought the sport back down to earth from a spectator point of view


----------



## LarryC (Feb 22, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I believe this thread is one of those who really de-railed
> 
> I conclude that no prototype body or lens was shown, ...



I'm pretty sure the Russians did show off their prototype bodies.


----------



## Logan (Feb 22, 2014)

beer league curling is one of the best ways to spend your time. its like softball but inside and you dont have to run or hit anything, and the fact that its on ice is like a regulator that prevents anyone from getting obnoxiously drunk. may not be awesome to watch but if friendly competition, adult beverages, and not a ton of hard work are your thing, curlings for you.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 22, 2014)

LarryC said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this thread is one of those who really de-railed
> ...


Prototypes?? They looked more like handmade pieces of art to me ...


----------



## Eldar (Feb 23, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this thread is one of those who really de-railed
> ...


Well Don(e), and all the other Canadians on CR, you got the two medals that matter the most (to you)! Congratulations with top performances


----------

